# Red tegu from Tegu Terra



## Famous.b2te (Aug 1, 2013)

I am planning on getting a red tegu from Tegu Terra later this month when they are available. I was curious if anyone with a red from Tegu Terra would post a picture of theirs. I want to see just how red his reds are as they mature. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

